# WOC Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Palette



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi I'm fairly new to the website and I wanted to start a thread about the 15th anniversary palette. I absolutely love this palette and I think the pigmentation is amazing. I've been doing a lot of looks with this palette and I wanted to know if any other WOC have been loving this palette.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 22, 2011)

I actually just got this palette very recently from Sephora, and have yet to use it...SMH at myself -__-


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^ LOL i totally understand I've done some major hauling over the past few months and i still haven't used some of my new things


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep, I love this palette. I wish Blackout, Omen, Junkshow and Half Truth could be sold individually.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 24, 2011)

I hear ya, but they'll just probably keep putting them in various palettes (with all the other colors they continually keep in palettes that we've already got enough of).  That's my one axe to grind with UD.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Richelle83 said:


> Yep, I love this palette. I wish Blackout, Omen, Junkshow and Half Truth could be sold individually.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 24, 2011)

I love this palette too! Ace is my favorite from the palette.


----------

